# I am new



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone!
My name is Peggy and I am new to the havanese forum. I have one havanese,she is a little over a year old, and her name is Gwenni!
Looking forward to meeting fellow havanese lovers!

Peggy


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Peggy and Gwenni! :welcome: to the forum. Gwenni seems like a very beautiful Hav, though I think we need some bigger pictures to tell for sure.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

*Welcome Peg & Gwenni!* Looking forward to lots of stories and pictures.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome Peggy and Gwenni. Gwenni looks adorable hiding behind her shades. Can't wait to hear more about you two.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Forums! We love to chat about our furbabies a lot around here. Lots of information can be learned and you can share what you have learned. We are so glad you have joined us!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome...what a cutie Gwenni is in her shades!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome Peggy and Gwenni.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! We want more pictures!

Kathie


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome to both of you!

Joyce


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

greetings!!

i have 2 havs, a male and a female.

joe


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Peggy and Gwenni. :wave:
We'd love to see some bigger pictures of your little girl.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome! 
Your little girl looks adorable...from what I can make out in the small picture! Just incase no one mentioned it: WE LIKE PICTURES! :boink: :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, it is addicting!

Amanda


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome Peggy and Gwenni!:welcome:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome Peggy and Gwenni! Looks like you have a little starlet there with her shades. Glad you found the forum.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome Peggy!! This is a great forum. I am always a bit surprised when people who have had a Hav for awhile find us. I hope you stick around, share your stories and pictures.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Peggy:wave::welcome:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!

Ryan


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Welcome...*

We are in Redondo Beach, there are big groups of us in both Southern and Northern Cal.

I have a five year old and a four year old havanese. Both monkeys too!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*from the Netherlands!*


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome Peg & Gwenni


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad you found us! :welcome:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome Peggy & Gwenni!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

A warm welcome to you both. Her name is soo cute!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

WELCOME!! More pics please


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome Gwenni and Peggy!!


----------



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for such a warm welcome! Feels great. More pictures of Gwenni are coming!:biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome Peggy and Gwenni. This is a great place for all things Havanese and some things not Havanese.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcom guys!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome: Peggy and Gwenni!


----------

